# Old age in Thailand



## 3lf (Oct 7, 2012)

Sawasdee Krab everyone,

My wife and I are thinking about our long term plans to retire in Thailand from around the age of 55. 

The one area that isn't clear to me is what people do when they get to their later years and become less mobile or frail or ill. I appreciate this will be a personal choice based on current situations but just wondered if there was a trend being observed amongst the expat community.

Many thanks
//D


----------



## 3lf (Oct 7, 2012)

Just to be clear, I mean do people tend to move back to their country of origin or tend to stay till the end?


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Have a look at an article I wrote about aged care in thailand, here (page 6): Advance ~ October 2011


----------



## 3lf (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Bruce. That article is very informative. I'm still 12 years away from 55 and who know what lies ahead retirement requirements will have to change, especially with an ageing population in the west.

They key point is having a plan and finance available should you need to return to your country of origin.


----------

